# This video just made me instantly better by a LOT



## armin (12 mo ago)

Today I had my first therapy session cause I don't want all this shitass thought, I want to live but I didn't have enough motivation. Now I do have motivation! Dr. Luptin talks about exaclty what I feel and it's the cause of my panic attacks, he helped me look at things differently! 

BEWARE. This doesn't mean that I'll will help YOU. We all have different stuff going on inside our minds.


----------

